# Was Hoyt Ignite a mistake for an adult's first bow?



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Can you kill deer with it? Yes, absolutely.
Can you be accurate with it? Sure.
Are there better choices for an adult who is done growing? In my opinion yes absolutely.

The ignite is a super short axle to axle bow with absolutely no back wall whatsoever that gives up alot of performance in favor of adjustability for growing children. It will work fine, but if you actually shot the charger for a bit you would never be happy with the ignite. The charger will hold better and more steady and you would be more accurate due to having a solid back wall...not to mention your arrows would be flying faster, flatter and with more kinetic energy. I cant even comprehend why the shop didnt set you up or even let you try the charger, unless they didnt have one in stock and were just trying to make a sale.


----------



## srod (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't think its a bad choice. Very adjustable as you grow as an archer. If you like it and it fits you well just enjoy it. As you gain experience you will get the hankering for something new anyway!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well even the Charger is not a flag ship bow and if your not looking to spend around a grand don't plan on having a flag ship bow. Yes the Charger is a better bow but a starting out archer the Ignite will go lower pounds then up to higher pounds after you get better as to the Charger will only go down 10 pounds from max weight and sometimes starting off your better off going low weight for a older person or a person with a bad back or shoulders so you can have fun shooting while learning then bump it up as you learn proper form as if your form is off cause of shooting to high of poundage at first your accuracy will be off even with a better preforming bow but once you have your form perfected I would then sell it recoup some cash and buy the Charger. I shoot 50 pounds cause of my bad back and since I have dropped my weight my accuracy has picked up a lot and I have been shooting 38 years no more than 60 pounds is needed for deer with a super sharp broad head and a perfectly placed shot witch lower weight help make easy if you put in your practice shooting.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

It's not a horrible choice but there are better choices for not that much more.


----------



## jthomp (Aug 12, 2008)

ChuckA84 said:


> The ignite is a super short axle to axle bow with absolutely no back wall whatsoever that gives up alot of performance in favor of adjustability for growing children. It will work fine, but if you actually shot the charger for a bit you would never be happy with the ignite. The charger will hold better and more steady and you would be more accurate due to having a solid back wall...not to mention your arrows would be flying faster, flatter and with more kinetic energy. I cant even comprehend why the shop didnt set you up or even let you try the charger, unless they didnt have one in stock and were just trying to make a sale.


I agree with the above. Granted I'm a Hoyt fan myself, but I bought a Spyder 30 a couple years ago and shot it next to the Charger. Not a whole lot of difference, at least not that would be noticeable to a beginning shooter. The Charger is a great bow at that price and if you were sticking with the Hoyt bows I don't think you would regret it. I think you will probably regret the Ignite after awhile. IMO the Ignite is not really a "beginner" adult bow outside of it being good for kids who are obviously usually in that "beginner" category. In fact Hoyt does market it as a bow intended for the "growing" archery shooter. It is a great bow for kids because it goes from about 15-70 pounds with a 19-30" draw length. I've got an Ignite as well that is for my son and he likes it. I think as an adult you will get frustrated with it eventually. Just my .02 since you are asking but it is meant to be more of a youth bow. "Flagship" bows are overrated for your average archery shoot imo although I tend to fall for the trap myself. I don't mean to try and make you regret your purchase because yes, you will be able to kill deer with it and it is an effective bow but for $100 more you could probably get the Charger.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Well, on a positive note, if you decide to upgrade to a charger or something in the same price range you'll most likely be able to switch over all the accessories you bought with it. Also, if you're going to upgrade, get a bow that allows you to use the same arrows. Not sure on the spine of your arrows and the drawing weight your ignite is at, but if you get a different bow and go with a higher drawing weight your arrows may have a to weak of spine and you'd have to get new ones.


----------



## MattEilerman (May 29, 2015)

I feel like there is some sort of incentive for guys to push the ignite, because I have seen them pushed HARD! For performance purposes you will probably want something else, but I guess the silver lining is that the ignite can be sold to just about anyone with it's adjust-ability (that's another sales pitch the guy probably gave you when pushing the bow)


----------



## syant (Jul 2, 2015)

You guys have been great. Appreciate all the good advice very much. I'm thinking I'll go back next week and upgrade to Charger based on what you guys have said. Kind of peeves me off that I went to a shop willing to pay a little more for some guidance and knowledge, only to end up regretting the decision. I hope it's just a difference of opinion on the topic and not taking advantage of a newbie. The guy didn't seem like that kind of person to me. I feel like I got better advice from you guys within this post than anything else and for that I thank you. I'm still pumped about getting into bow hunting, but perhaps a little more cautious.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Bad choice. That thing is a kids bow.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes it was, I like hoyt but the ignite is not even a good kids bow in my opinion. A kids bow with a 8in brace height is just stupid and at 28in ata its not big enough for a adult. A hoyt charger would have been a whole lot better choice its twice the bow the ignite is.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

It's not what I would have suggested for you to be honest. The charger would have been the ticket imo. It will get the job done though


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

It will get the job done. I killed deer with a Mission Menace ( a 50# max youth bow). I think honestly I enjoyed shooting more when i didn't care that I shot a youth bow or a lower end bow. I loved hunting and I was going to hunt regardless of what I shot.... that ignite will do you fine. Shoot it for awhile and have fun with it.


----------



## CjsPapa0504 (Dec 24, 2011)

Like others said, will it get the job done? I don't see why it couldn't. 

Is it marketed as a kids bow? Yes, but doesn't mean that an adult can't shoot it. 

If you like it and shoot it well, why not keep up with it. Once you get better and your skills warrant an "adult" bow, go for it. I shot a who knows how old Hoyt, and did well. Shot it for three years, and finally upgraded to a new PSE. 

Just because it's not the latest and greatest doesn't mean that you can't hunt with it. 

Best of luck, and welcome to a never ending addiction!


----------



## syant (Jul 2, 2015)

Continued thanks to you folks for the help. I know I could make the best of the Ignite, but think I'll return it for Charger as I said before. It was only last Thursday that I bought it and it was only been shot at the archery shop. I figure they'll have to exchange it, especially if I'm buying a more expensive model. I'm chalking it all up to being a learning experience. Plan on putting some quality practice in this summer so I'll be ready for deer season. I can't wait!


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

You should have listened to your kid!


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

You've made up your mind to exchange the Ignite for a Charger. I think this is a good decision. There is enough doubt in your mind that you will never really be happy with the Ignite.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Others have said it already - it will get the job done, but of the two mentioned the Charger with 50-60 limbs would have been the better choice...plenty of variability in that zone for an adult who is done growing, but might want some variability with the DW over time....

Sorry, I know you were probably hoping to hear different.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

tguil said:


> You've made up your mind to exchange the Ignite for a Charger. I think this is a good decision. There is enough doubt in your mind that you will never really be happy with the Ignite.


I couldn't agree with this statement more ... in fact, most who know me well know my bowhunting mantra.....Bowhunting 90% confidence, 10% EVERYTHING else.....

Hopefully you can make the exchange and start off with a clear mind, at least with regard to the bow!

Joe


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

syant said:


> You guys have been great. Appreciate all the good advice very much. I'm thinking I'll go back next week and upgrade to Charger based on what you guys have said. Kind of peeves me off that I went to a shop willing to pay a little more for some guidance and knowledge, only to end up regretting the decision. I hope it's just a difference of opinion on the topic and not taking advantage of a newbie. The guy didn't seem like that kind of person to me. I feel like I got better advice from you guys within this post than anything else and for that I thank you. I'm still pumped about getting into bow hunting, but perhaps a little more cautious.


I don't think I'd be peeved. The shop seems to have directed you to something less expensive and more versatile, which makes it easy to re-sell and not take a bath if you don't stick with it. Better than pushing to the other end spending $2K on a complete set up...

Also, shoot several bows...size does not equal age...I shoot a 28" ATA lights out and love the short ATA...some don't like it, that's completely fine too...the point is shoot some and decide what you like...don't go in thinking you want a certain brand or ATA...


----------



## Bluemax61 (Aug 9, 2014)

If it helps... I did the exact same thing last year! I'm 54 and really had "no" choice but to buy a new bow - especially after having BOTH shoulders surgically repaired! I have a friendship of sorts, with the local owner of a hunting outfitter and after talking to him previously, he invited me to his shop - when I was given the "all clear" by my doctor after my last shoulder surgery - and he would set me up with a new bow. 

However, unlike yourself... I went into this having NO advice from others, or even an idea, as to "what"would be a "good" bow for me! I was - TOTALLY CLUELESS! This pro shop guy "also" recommended the _Hoyt Ignite_ to me as well. So, I placed a down payment on the bow, and proceeded home, thinking I'd made a great choice! And just like yourself... I wanted to do some "research" on my new bow purchase! And just like yourself... I found out that the _Ignite_ is "primarily" a bow for the growing youth archer! I too began to regret my choice! So... as I continued my research, it became painfully obvious, I "should have" chosen the _Hoyt Charger_ instead! 

I returned to the shop as soon as I could, and the owner was more than willing to take my deposit and put it towards a new _Hoyt Charger_! The *ONE THING* - that sold me on the _Charger_ - was a "solid" backwall! And I think you will definitely appreciate that, as your skill level improves! Since you've made the decision to make the switch - as someone who's "literally" been in your shoes (figuratively speaking) - I think you've "made" the right choice! As you get into the sport more, you'll find others (locally) willing to share some "more" insight on the _Charger_ with you, which will only further make you feel that much more confident in your decision to make the "switch"!

As others have said... IT'S AN UNBELIEVABLY AWESOME BOW FOR THE MONEY!


----------



## syant (Jul 2, 2015)

Mallardbreath said:


> You should have listened to your kid!


lol - I agree, but it's not often you hear that expression in that order. I guess old dogs should be willing to learn new tricks.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

syant said:


> lol - I agree, but it's not often you hear that expression in that order. I guess old dogs should be willing to learn new tricks.


I hear you! I'm 52 and have three boys and it's painful sometimes to listen to them, but if they're right, they're right! LOL. Hey good luck with whatever you end up doing and have fun with the new bow. It's an awesome hobby.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mallardbreath said:


> I hear you! I'm 52 and have three boys and it's painful sometimes to listen to them, but if they're right, they're right! LOL. Hey good luck with whatever you end up doing and have fun with the new bow. It's an awesome hobby.


Heck - my Pop gets all my hand me downs and he couldn't be any happier - my GT500 never had a shot at the classifieds. As soon as he new my new Synergy was being built, he started drooling.....he's 63, I'm 42 lucky to have him around and still so active. Might sound a bit corny to some, but he's likely my best friend!!! If I can be just 1/2 the father to my two kids that he has been to me and my two brothers; I'd consider myself overwhelmingly successful, and my kids tremendously lucky!!!:wink::thumbs_up

Joe


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

syant,

Something else to think about. For an "old dog" who is just getting into bow hunting, you might want to think about the Hoyt Tribute. It has a long axle-to-axle length-45 inches, a long brace height-8 inches, and uses "accuwheels" rather than high performance cams. All of which make for a smooth drawing and very "forgiving" bow. It's sort of intended for archers who still shoot "fingers", but it should be an excellent bow for use with a release. Besides that it is a "modern classic", just right for guy who shoots a Remington 1100. These seldom show up in archery shops so it would have to be ordered. It's not super fast...but it's fast enough for "old dogs" which by the way, I am one at age 72. Right now I shoot a 2002 Hoyt ProTec and I shoot it well...otherwise I'd be buying a Tribute. Just sayin'.


----------



## syant (Jul 2, 2015)

12-Ringer said:


> Heck - my Pop gets all my hand me downs and he couldn't be any happier - my GT500 never had a shot at the classifieds. As soon as he new my new Synergy was being built, he started drooling.....he's 63, I'm 42 lucky to have him around and still so active. Might sound a bit corny to some, but he's likely my best friend!!! If I can be just 1/2 the father to my two kids that he has been to me and my two brothers; I'd consider myself overwhelmingly successful, and my kids tremendously lucky!!!:wink::thumbs_up
> Joe


Joe - You are indeed a lucky man and one IMO with the right priories. I too have my Dad with me, along with my son, and we still all deer hunt together. Dad is 76 and tough as ever. He use to tell me that when I have kids I'd most enjoy seeing them bag a good deer better than shooting one myself. He was of course right, but having all three generations with a deer hanging makes memories we'll never forget. 

Good luck my friend and enjoy what makes life worth living.


----------



## syant (Jul 2, 2015)

I again appreciate all the sound advice. Being new to this forum I've been impressed with the high caliber of the archerytalk community. I've participated in a few other forums related to other interests and, although they were good, none have been as much of a class act as you guys have been.

Here's the update on what I ended up doing. The guy at my shop was super about exchanging the Ignite for another choice. I think he was sincerely in his first suggestions, but it wasn't the direction I wanted to go. To "tguil" - I had already made the exchange before your post so I didn't get a chance to check out the Tribute but this old dogs thanks you none the less.

I ended up with a Hoyt Vector 32. Although it a 2012 bow he had a new one that he wanted to sell. I had not researched it, but he said he thought I'd like it. I did some quick cell phone research while he was on the phone and it seemed to be well regarded so I went ahead and bought it. Although I'm still a bow hunting newbie, it sure seems smooth to me. Been practicing daily and shooting a little farther as I get better and right now feel like this will be a good bow for me to get started on.

Mallardbreath - you might get a kick out of this. I didn't take my son with me this time, but when I got back and told him what I bought he gave his approval. He even said he'd be nice to me and trade his Charger for the Vector (with a wink) if I wanted. It's nice when they grow up big enough they could whip you and still enjoying hunting with their old man.

Thanks again to all for the help.
Scott


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

The Vector is a darn nice bow that had excellent reviews. Have fun.


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

You made a great upgrade! I am sure that you boy would trade you for his charger! Haha. Good luck this season.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

it's only a bad choice if YOU don't like it.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Fury90flier said:


> it's only a bad choice if YOU don't like it.


And if AT says of course...


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Fury90flier said:


> it's only a bad choice if YOU don't like it.


This ^^^ Congrats on your new bow! Good luck this season!


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

12-Ringer said:


> I couldn't agree with this statement more ... in fact, most who know me well know my bowhunting mantra.....Bowhunting 90% confidence, 10% EVERYTHING else.....
> 
> Hopefully you can make the exchange and start off with a clear mind, at least with regard to the bow!
> 
> Joe


But there are two ways to take that.....if you aren't subject to pier pressure then it won't matter. I could take that bow or any bow made in the last 10 years and take deer with it it's all about setup (for that rig) and knowing how to get close to game. 



Fury90flier said:


> it's only a bad choice if YOU don't like it.


That's what I'm thinking. Did you shoot BOTH bows? Sounds like you liked it "until" you researched it and THEN you had doubts. That sounds like you might be overthinking it a bit. 

Last IF it's new the guy MIGHT take it back otherwise it's a used bow and at that point just hunt with it this season and get your feet wet. Then down the road after you have gained experience you will know more what you are looking for in a bow. IOW if he doesn't take it back it's a used bow and it will be worth no more now that it will be next year in the big picture. 

Good luck......relax and start learning how to use what you have. 

It's no different than your 1100. If you go duck hunting there will be people with much more modern shotguns than yours.......and while that advantage helps......it doesn't make a bad duck hunter a good one......and it doesn't make a good duck hunter and bad one.....it's just a tool and the "good" hunter recognizes that and uses it accordingly.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

deadquiet said:


> But there are two ways to take that.....if you aren't subject to pier pressure then it won't matter. I could take that bow or any bow made in the last 10 years and take deer with it it's all about setup (for that rig) and knowing how to get close to game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe this and other posts like it are the Soundest Advice.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

deadquiet said:


> But there are two ways to take that.....if you aren't subject to pier pressure then it won't matter. I could take that bow or any bow made in the last 10 years and take deer with it it's all about setup (for that rig) and knowing how to get close to game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It always amazes me how guys give long winded advise like the above when they obviously have not read the whole thread.

OP Best of luck with the vector, my son has one and its a fine bow.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Like others have said, you want to like what you're shooting and by the sounds of it, you may never be satisfied if your stick with the Ignite. The fact that it is a brand new bow and you are already questioning the purchase tells you all you need to know.


----------



## SwampNinja91 (Aug 14, 2013)

573mms said:


> Yes it was, I like hoyt but the ignite is not even a good kids bow in my opinion. A kids bow with a 8in brace height is just stupid and at 28in ata its not big enough for a adult. A hoyt charger would have been a whole lot better choice its twice the bow the ignite is.


28'' ATA isn't too small for an adult bow. I own a BowMadness XS that measures out a little under 29'' and I've never had trouble dropping game. Several newer bows are short.. the Mathews ZXT is 28''


----------



## syant (Jul 2, 2015)

I think there's a variety of truths in all the posts of this thread which was just what I was hoping to get. I've had a ton of fun listening and researching as a result. My main goal now is regular practice in order to have the best chance in the field this fall. As every hunter knows, the tools we use for the hunt is just the beginning. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## harpdude (Mar 10, 2013)

I was in Scheel's looking for a backup bow. I have a Hoyt Alpha Elite, but was looking for a bow I could shoot, and I could also take down the poundage for my wife. I liked the way the Ignite felt and shot, and bought one. At $299 I'm happy. So it's a nice bow that is adjustable and fun to shoot. It hits the target just fine.
Then there's snob appeal - I always felt odd at the range with my Diamond Infinite Edge, when everyone was shooting Hoyt. No hate mail about peer pressure, please.


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

For my first bow I bought the Diamond Infinite Edge (very comparable to the Ignite). Its a highly adjustable beginners bow meant to grow with a young archer but works fine as my bow these last couple years. This will be my third year with it this season and probably my last. After shooting for awhile you realize that though the bow gets the job done it has its limitations. I will be upgrading after this season and having the Infinite edge adjusted for my fiance to get her interested in shooting. That is another nice thing about it too, great for a hand me down bow to shooters smaller than yourself. All in all not a bad purchase but i think in the long run you will want to upgrade as i plan to.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

You have your new bow, have confidence in it and just move forward now. If you turn it down to 50# to learn with an easier pull just make sure you buy arrows in the 340-400 spine range that will work at 60# without a problem if you later turn it up. The 400s will work at 60 but not 70# and the 340s are safe no matter what.

Practice good form from the start and best of luck!


----------

